# General > Book & Author Requests >  Christopher Paolini "The Inheritance Series"

## pokefreak

I would like to read all three of Christopher Paolini's books, but cant buy them. Do you think you guys could help?  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Unfortunately due to copyright laws in the USA where this site is based, no book published after 1923 can be added to the site.  :Smile:

----------


## Silas Thorne

Can someone delete the 'brass air fittings' IIIUUU? Alas, my magic has failed.

----------


## Paige19

Check AbeBooks. There are some very inexpensive copies listed, don't know if they are what you are looking for.

----------


## wat??

Check the first one out at your library and then read the first ten pages, you will probably not want to read them after that.

----------


## Emmy Castrol

> Check the first one out at your library and then read the first ten pages, you will probably not want to read them after that.


LOL. I'd give my copy; I made the mistake of buying one and not being able to read pass the first ten pages  :Tongue:

----------


## aamir

Hey, Eragon is my favourite book. Don't listen to the haters. Just buy it. I actually agree that the first chapter is rubbish, but once you get into it, it's awesome!

----------


## Wade-newb

> Hey, Eragon is my favourite book. Don't listen to the haters. Just buy it. I actually agree that the first chapter is rubbish, but once you get into it, it's awesome!


Agreed, well, up until just before midway, It's quite uninteresting. However it does reach an exciting climax.
Still it's a book I'd only read once, I read Eldest...Didn't enjoy that one.

----------


## aamir

I think Eldest was a great book too.

----------


## magzarelli

i read it too, and i advice you to look for some other book!

----------

